# última o l'última



## eroz

Hola!

Tengo una duda sobre el uso del "apòstrof" aquí en catalán... Yo diría que és "l'última" porque la sílaba és tònica pero... ¿alguien me lo puede confirmar?

Gracias


----------



## diegodbs

Según el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana:


*2 **a l'últim* Per fi, finalment, al capdavall.


----------



## Mei

Jeje confirmado 

Mei


----------



## Zub

La norma és:

Si la paraula comença per vocal (o _h_+vocal) àtona i és femení, separem l'article del nom.

Els típics exemples: La universitat i la història.

"Última" és femení, però comença per vocal tònica. Per tant: l'última.

Salut,

Zub


----------



## betulina

Zub said:
			
		

> La norma és:
> 
> Si la paraula comença per vocal (o _h_+vocal) àtona i és femení, separem l'article del nom.
> 
> Els típics exemples: La universitat i la història.
> 
> "Última" és femení, però comença per vocal tònica. Per tant: l'última.
> 
> Salut,
> 
> Zub



Sí, però no acaba de ser exacte: aquesta vocal àtona inicial ha de ser la _i_ o bé la _u. _Amb la _a,_ la _e_ i la _o_ sempre apostrofem. 

Salut!


----------



## Zub

I tant! Tens raó!

M'havia oblidat d'aquest "petit" detall.

Z.


----------



## eroz

Moltes mercès compis 

Una altra pregunta es : ¿La Eli o L'Eli? Jo crec que La Eli...


----------



## belén

eroz said:
			
		

> Moltes mercès compis
> 
> Una altra pregunta es : ¿La Eli o L'Eli? Jo crec que La Eli...



Jo també crec que és La Eli, per el que s'ha explicat.


----------



## betulina

Doncs.... nop... és "l'Eli", justament pel que hem dit: l'article femení singular només deixa d'apostrofar-se (és a dir, es posa sencer, "la" -quines construccions més rares que faig...) davant d'una i o bé d'una u àtones. 

Per exemple, com ha dit Zub, "la universitat, la història". Però: "l'illa, l'urna", perquè són tòniques.

Amb Eli, la vocal és una e (obvi ) i s'apostrofa sempre, no hi ha dubtes.

Espero haver-ho deixat més clar ara...

Salut, gent!


----------



## eroz

No necessàriament...  
No hi ha regla sense excepció: la a, la e, la i, la u... hi ha més però ara no els recordo, per això pregunto. Crec que la Eli també hi és en aquest grup. ¿Algú m'ho pot confirmar? 

Gràcies


----------



## betulina

eroz said:
			
		

> No necessàriament...
> No hi ha regla sense excepció: la a, la e, la i, la u... hi ha més però ara no els recordo, per això pregunto. Crec que la Eli també hi és en aquest grup. ¿Algú m'ho pot confirmar?
> 
> Gràcies



Sí, exacte, hi ha excepcions , com ara els noms de les lletres, algunes sigles i casos en què hi pot haver confusió, com ara "la ira" (per "lira"), però amb els mots corrents, la regla se segueix.

En el cas d'Eli, a mi em sembla que si es refereix al diminutiu d'Elisenda... no veig perquè hauria de ser una excepció. Però a veure què diuen la resta


----------



## eroz

la una, la asimetria, la anormalitat, la host... I el cas és que a mi L'Eli em sona fatal. És com si l'apòstrof es menges la paraula.. La Eli sona més bé. Però segur que tens raó


----------



## betulina

eroz said:
			
		

> la una, la asimetria, la anormalitat, la host... I el cas és que a mi L'Eli em sona fatal. És com si l'apòstrof es menges la paraula.. La Eli sona més bé. Però segur que tens raó



 Tens raó amb tots els exemples que poses, però tots es justifiquen, més que res per evitar confusions... he de trobar aquesta llista que dius! jo també l'he vista! 

A mi l'Eli tampoc em sona gaire bé  i de fet dic la Eli, però també dic "la orella", "la organització"... 

Seguirem investigant... 

Salut, eroz!


----------



## Pau C_s

Moltes gràcies a totes per l'ajuda prèviament donada. Tot això va ser escrit abans del meu naixement,
Gracies, Pau C_s


----------



## Pau C_s

betulina said:


> Tens raó amb tots els exemples que poses, però tots es justifiquen, més que res per evitar confusions... he de trobar aquesta llista que dius! jo també l'he vista!
> 
> A mi l'Eli tampoc em sona gaire bé  i de fet dic la Eli, però també dic "la orella", "la organització"...
> 
> Seguirem investigant...
> 
> Salut, eroz!


Hola, no sé les normes ortogràfiques exactament però tinc entès que és "l'orella".


----------

